# Screen protectors and launchers



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

I hate the matte screen protectors so when I found the sgp ultra clear I loved it..now they don't make them anymore..anyone have a similar choice?

Also, I have been told launcher pro and adw are considered heavy launchers due to size and speed..what do you guys recommend for a light fast launcher? Only options I need is home soft key goes to home screen and no previews of all screens when pressing it twice.

All help is greatly appreciated!!! 
Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## Disposibleteen (Aug 21, 2011)

I've had a skinomi screen protector on my thunderbolt since day one and love it. I have seen a few people with skinomi protectors that have an Orange peel look to them (my buddy's iPhone) but I have had no such issue with mine.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

I use a zagg invisibleshield and I love it I botched the install a little but over all its be solid. Great protection and I don't have to worry about my screen ever getting scratched.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I've been through like four different brands of screen protectors, I kinda hate them all.

also I use Zeam launcher, it's pretty lightweight and snappy.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Super light + fast? maybe a gingerbread launcher? or ADW ex

But I used to have a Zagg and some clear ones that I bought from Verizon, but hated them both so my TB goes naked.


----------



## D8nkE (Feb 21, 2012)

I use zagg. I like the rubbery feel and they protect well. Used zagg on my incredible too. Using go launcher at the moment, but I switch it up all the time.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------

